# Teak wood



## Steve1960 (Apr 6, 2021)

I have hundreds of board feet teak wood. Wood had been stacked in dry basement and is 2×6 various lengths. Does anyone know what it's worth?


----------



## sunnybob (Oct 12, 2021)

thousands and thousands of dollars. get professional advice.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Are sure it's teak. Teak isn't usually described in construction lumber speck 2×6.
Good Luck take some pics


----------



## Steve1960 (Apr 6, 2021)

It is definitely Teak wood. My late Father was a carpenter and stored it in his basement. Im cleaning out the house and would like to sell the wood.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Where is the wood located


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

in socal it's big money !


----------



## gdaveg (Aug 1, 2020)

Looking online if it is truly 6/4 teak I found these numbers.

you can go to Woodworkers Source website and search for teak and it shows $40 - ish to low $50/BF

Here is another source for teak pricing:
https://woodvendors.com/teak-lumber/

Other searches for teak come up with Iroko / African Teak and those numbers are somewhere around $14/bf

I will get a link to the Iroko and come back and edit this post. Here is the post for Iroko.

https://www.woodworkerssource.com/lumber/iroko-african-teak.html


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

If you sell it to a distributor or lumber yard, Don't forget to allow for the difference between your price vs what the reseller sells it for. I don't know the margins in that industry but I'll wager it's around 100% markup from sawmill prices.


----------

